# Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net



## RA Neuber (1 April 2008)

Habe gerade auf der Seite rp-online.de Google-Werbung für eine Seite "fabrikverkauf.com" gefunden. Ja, klar Online Service Ltd.

Dadurch aber, dass die Google Werbung ausgerechnet auf der Seite einer "seriösen" Tageszeitung auftaucht, werden beim Betrachter die "falschen" Schlüsse gezogen, oder ?


----------



## Teleton (1 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Welche denn?


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Wer sagt denn, dass die Online Service Ltd. eine unseriöse Firma ist? :scherzkeks:


----------



## chiarasmama (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Hi Sasche ich habe ein Problem. Ich hoffe, Du kannst mir hilfreiche Tips geben.
Bei einer Anmeldung zu fabrikverkauf.com. , habe ich ausversehen den Aktivierungslink bestätigt. Trotzdem habe ich noch am selben Tag den Vertrag widerrufen. Fabrikverkauf besteht jedoch auf "Erfüllung", da ich lt. AGB´s die Widerrufsfrist mit dem Aktivierungslink selbständig verkürzt habe. Ist dies rechtens ? Gestern habe ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung von denen erhalten. Aber bis heute noch keine Rechnung ?!
Kannst Du einer völlig verzweifelten Mutter helfen ?
Gruß
Conny


----------



## chiarasmama (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Hi John, da ich Dich hier auf dieser Seite häufiger finde, möchte ich mich an Dich wenden. Ich habe ein Problem. Ich hoffe, Du kannst mir hilfreiche Tips geben.
Bei einer Anmeldung zu fabrikverkauf.com. , habe ich ausversehen den Aktivierungslink bestätigt. Trotzdem habe ich noch am selben Tag den Vertrag widerrufen. Fabrikverkauf besteht jedoch auf "Erfüllung", da ich lt. AGB´s die Widerrufsfrist mit dem Aktivierungslink selbständig verkürzt habe. Ist dies rechtens ? Gestern habe ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung von denen erhalten. Aber bis heute noch keine Rechnung ?!
Kannst Du einer völlig verzweifelten Mutter helfen ?
Gruß
Conny


----------



## physicus (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Hier die 08/15-Antwort für diesen Typ (Egal ob SMS, Einkauf oder was auch immer):

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Rechungen werden kommen. Das wird wohl nach diesem Muster ablaufen:
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/

Erst beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ist Handeln angesagt (Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen und zurückschicken), aber der wird kaum kommen.
LG
P


----------



## Immo (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com*

Persönliche Ratschläge sind wegen des Rechtberatungsgesetzes verboten.
 Daher wie immer die allgemeinen Hinweise wie vorstehend genannt. 

Ansonsten kann die Verbraucherzentrale  gezielt helfend beraten.


----------



## RA Neuber (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com*



Immo schrieb:


> Persönliche Ratschläge sind wegen des Rechtberatungsgesetzes verboten.



Ach... Gibt es das noch ?


----------



## Niclas (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com*

Eine  bemerkenswerte naive Frage, möchte hier jemand Fallen  auslegen?


----------



## dvill (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com*



RA Neuber schrieb:


> Ach... Gibt es das noch ?


Ja.


----------



## chiarasmama (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com*



Niclas schrieb:


> Eine  bemerkenswerte naive Frage, möchte hier jemand Fallen  auslegen?




nein, hier möchte nur eine Mutter mit schlaflosen Nächten eine Antwort.
Schön, daß einige so nett waren und mir auf diesem Wege geantwortet haben.


----------



## Niclas (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com*

hast du mißverstanden, bezieht sich auf das vorhergehende Posting, nicht deins


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com*

.....
:stumm:


----------



## hwt_pda (3 April 2008)

*Nicht nur User sind betroffen*

Hallo Forum!

Nicht nur User sind von den Machenschaften von Fabrikverkauf.com betroffen, auch wir, Hot-Wire-Telekom.de, als Onlineshop.
Ohne unsere Zustimmung wurden wir in deren Liste für Fabrikverkäufe aufgenommen, obwohl wir rein garnichts damit zu tun haben, wir sind ein reiner Versandhandel.

Nur durch einen aufmerksamen User, der selbst die Tricks der Fabrikverkauf.com zu spüren bekommen hat, sind wir darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass wir dort gelistet werden.

Die ganze Geschichte und Wege, wie andere User helfen können solche Machenschaften zu unterbinden finden Sie in unserem Blog:
Abzocke am Kunden


----------



## Klaus36 (6 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



NewBeetle schrieb:


> Wars das nun ? Ich habe von meiner Anzeige nichts mehr gehört. Das Forum ist auch still geworden ... gabs noch was neues oder "HABEN die FERTIG ?"


Hallo!
Wollt mal fragen, ob es eine rolle spielt, dass ich den AGB bei fabrikverkauf.com zugestimmt habe und keinen widerruf in der widerrufsfrist (auf seite 15 der agb´s,wie ich im nachhinein festgestellt habe...) eingelegt habe? bin ich dadurch doch irgendwie haftbar?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Klaus36 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wollt mal fragen, ob es eine rolle spielt, dass ich den AGB bei fabrikverkauf.com zugestimmt habe und keinen widerruf in der widerrufsfrist (auf seite 15 der agb´s,wie ich im nachhinein festgestellt habe...) eingelegt habe? bin ich dadurch doch irgendwie haftbar?


zur leichten Einführung
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090
Zur Vertiefung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
und Grundlagen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

ansonsten: 


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf
> und wird  hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.


----------



## annette (6 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



NewBeetle schrieb:


> Wars das nun ? Ich habe von meiner Anzeige nichts mehr gehört. Das Forum ist auch still geworden ... gabs noch was neues oder "HABEN die FERTIG ?"



Hallo,
Glaube ich nicht. Habe im Internet wieder ht*p://w*w.fabrikverkauf.com/ gefunden mit folgendem Impressum

[...]

Ich will hoffen, dass das ganze nicht wieder von vorne losgeht, oder was meint Ihr? Sind es nicht die gleichen, wie damals.
Gruß
Annette

_[Gefährdenden Link und überflüssige Inhalte von kommerziellen Webseiten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Opferlamm (7 April 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



chiarasmama schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


Hallo Chiarasmama !

Mein Sohn hat im November auch eine Seite von dieser Dubiosen Firma angeklickt und seitdem habe ich viel zeit mit dem Rechner verbracht und mir eine Elefantenhaut zugelegt !
Mein Ratschlag für dich : Ruhe bewahren und [...]

Ich wünsche Dir gute Nerven liebe Grüße Christine

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## hammerherz (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

hi an alle,
ich habe ein problem mit fabrikverkauf.com
das ist aber nicht wie alle anderen sondern geht noch einen schritt weiter.
Unzwar habe ich mich auf diese seite wirklich regrestiert...
ich wusste das die seite kostenpflichtig war... dachte aber dass ich ja ein wideruf recht habe und dass dann nutzen kann, wenn mir der inhalt der seite nicht zusagt.

...., also versucht ich mich einzulogen, beim einlogen wollte ich dann doch ein rückzieher machen, weil ich probleme mit dem einloggen hatte.

Ob das einloggen dann doch geklappt hat oder nicht, weiss ich heute nicht mehr.

Nichts dem zu trotz, habe ich dann sofort, noch am gleichen Tag von meinem Wideruf gebrauch gemacht.

Und dann bekam ich 1 Monat später diese Mail von denen





> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Fabrikverkauf.com
> 
> ...



und nun meine Frage?
komm ich da nochmal raus oder muss ich zahlen.:wall:

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



hammerherz schrieb:


> und nun meine Frage?
> komm ich da nochmal raus oder muss ich zahlen.:wall:



wenn du mal vier Posting zu meinem  Posting zurückgehst, da steht alles was sich dazu zu sagen ist.


----------



## hammerherz (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Vielen dank erstmal für die schnelle antwort captain.
Das hatte ich auch schon gelesen.

jedoch ist eine textpassage zu unterstreichen aus der mail die sie mir siehe oben geschickt haben.

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt und kann nicht mehr ausgeübt werden:  
*Bei Dienstleistungen, wenn der Anbieter mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers mit der Dienstleistung begonnen hat oder der Verbraucher die Ausführung selbst veranlasst hat (§ 312d Abs. 3 BGB; die Einzelheiten hierzu sind jedoch unter den Juristen umstritten.). *

was soll das heisen das ich kein widerufsrecht mehr habe nur, weil ich mich eingeloggt habe, die preise oder adressen von denen gesehen habe???

gibt es sowas, haben die recht???

vielen dank


----------



## webwatcher (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



hammerherz schrieb:


> gibt es sowas, haben die recht???



Bin kein Jurist,   andere  mögen die wilden Konstrukte beurteilen.  Ich begnüge mich
 mit der schlichten Frage: Wenn das alles richtig wäre, warum ziehen die Herren Nutzlosanbieter
 nicht  vor Gericht und  lassen sich die Richtigkeit prozessual bestätigen und  begnügen sich mit 
den läppischen  10-30 % Usern, die ohne Notwendigkeit  aus Angst und Unsicherheit   bezahlen? 

(Zweimal in zwei Jahren haben  es Nutzlosanbieter gewagt,   mit katastrophalem  Ausgang für die Knaben)


----------



## Wembley (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



hammerherz schrieb:


> gibt es sowas, haben die recht???


Gehen wir doch mal den Ablauf, den viele User immer wieder schildern, durch:
User gibt seine Daten ein, aber denkt nicht im Entferntesten daran, da einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag einzugehen. Dass dies einer sein soll, erfährt er erst durch die erste Rechnung. Aber zu einem Vertrag gehören zwei: oder besser gesagt zwei Willenserklärungen. Aber irgendwo scheint der Willen dazu bei einer Vertragspartei zu fehlen. Ich bin auch kein Jurist, aber habe schon viele Stellungnahmen von Juristen dazu gelesen. Die sehen das als einen der Hauptangriffspunkte.


webwatcher schrieb:


> Wenn das alles richtig wäre, warum ziehen die Herren Nutzlosanbieter  nicht  vor Gericht und  lassen sich die Richtigkeit prozessual bestätigen und  begnügen sich mit den läppischen  10-30 % Usern, die ohne Notwendigkeit  aus Angst und Unsicherheit   bezahlen?


Eben. Und somit scheinen diese Anbieter das auch so zu sehen wie die von mir oben zitierten Juristen. Dass sie dies ihrer zahlungsunwilligen Kundschaft nicht unbedingt auf die Nase binden, sollte auch klar sein.


----------



## hammerherz (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

vielen dank für die antworten nochmals,

werde so dann nicht zahlen, und warten bis brief vom gericht kommt.

Wiederspreche dem dann....

und im höchstfall müsste ich dann ca. 160 euro Zahlen, wenn ich im unrecht bin.

ist doch so oder???


----------



## Almut (21 Mai 2008)

*Fabrik-Verkauf*

:wall:Hat jemand Erfahrung mit : [......]

Ich dachte,es ist nicht schlecht zu wissen,wo welche Fabriken  einen günstigen Verkauf haben.Natürlich mujß ich meine Angaben machen,um diese Infos zu erhalten.Nach 4 Wochen bekam ich eine Rechnung von 59,95 Euro.
Die Firma,die dahinter steht,aber nicht gleich zu erkennen war ist Online-Content LTD.
Jetzt bekam ich die letzte Mahnung.
Es ist das 2. mal,daß ich reingefallen bin bei der selben Firma.Ich habe sie damals angezeigt wegen bewußter Täuschung.Damals ging es um einen Routenplaner,der sonst oft kostenlos ist.:wall:
Danke,wenn jemand sich auskennt für einen Tip,was ich machen soll.Eigentlich will ich nicht bezahlen!


----------



## Brest (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrik-Verkauf*

Da gibt es schon einen Thread über diese Seite:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51578-fabrikverkauf-com-fabrikverkauf.html
Da bitte lesen und wenn noch Fragen sein sollten, weiterposten.
Thread geschlossen.


----------



## Almut (21 Mai 2008)

*Fabrik-Verkauf,mit 2.webadresse*

Die aufgeführte Entgeltforderung beruht auf einem mit uns abgeschlossenen
Dienstleistungsvertrag über die Bereitstellung der Online-Datenbank Fabrik-Verkauf.de
Sie haben sich für dieses Dienstleistungsangebot unter Angabe Ihres Namens,
Ihrer Anschrift und E-mail Adresse eingetragen.

Aber danke für die Weiterführung in den anderen Tread. Ich bin neu hier und wußte nicht,wie ich im anderen Tread schreiben kann,den von Fabrikverkauf.com


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrik-Verkauf*



Brest schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon einen Thread über diese Seite:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51578-fabrikverkauf-com-fabrikverkauf.html
> Da bitte lesen und wenn noch Fragen sein sollten, weiterposten.
> Thread geschlossen.



Themen zusammengeführt.


----------



## kizu (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Ich habe nach der Aktivierung meines Kontos folgende Mail an Fabrikverkauf.com geschickt:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ich habe versehentlich Ihre AGP akzeptiert und bitte Sie darum, diesen Vertrag rückgängig zu machen. Bitte schicken Sie mir als Bestätigung eine Rückmail. Herzlichen Dank.


danch (mehr als einen Monat später) habe ich diese Mail erhalten:


> [noparse]ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau ...
> 
> ...


am Tag daruf habe ich dieses hier an die Firma geschickt:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich habe am [.......] an Sie eine Nachricht geschrieben, dass ich den Vertrag mit Ihnen kündigen möchte und von Ihnen um eine Bestätigung gebeten. Leider ist dieses nicht geschehen. Ich möchte nun nochmals darum herzlich bitten, diesen Vertrag rückgängig zu machen und erbitte um eine Bestätigung. (mein Text vom 8.4. 2008 lautete
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ich habe versehentlich Ihre AGP akzeptiert und bitte Sie darum, diesen Vertrag rückgängig zu machen. Bitte schicken Sie mir als Bestätigung eine Rückmail. Herzlichen Dank. Manfred Schlüter
> ...



Diese Nachricht habe ich jetzt erhalten (meine Anmeldung liegt 2 Monate zurück):


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben Ihre E-Mail erhalten und in unser System aufgenommen. Ein Support-Mitarbeiter wird in Kürze Ihre E-Mail bearbeiten und beantworten. Wir bitten um etwas Geduld.
> 
> Ihr Fabrikverkauf.com - Support Team



Ich habe vor auf Die Rechnung Wiederspruch einzulegen.


----------



## nixe73 (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Hallo kizu !
Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit Fabrikverkauf.com. ich habe auch ausversehen den Anmelde Link angeklickt und bin so angeblich einen Vertrag eingegangen. Und habe letzte Woche die gleiche Rechnung erhalten.
Auch ich habe dem Widersprochen, allerdings erst die gleiche Mail als Antwort erhalten und dann nachdem ich auch kündigen wollte, sollte das auch noch 5 Euro Extra kosten.Widerspruch wird auch nicht angenommen, da zu spät.
Auch ich wäre dankbar für Infos, wie dieses Verfahren ausgeht.  Wer Erfahrungen gemacht hat.Was kommt nach der Rechnung ? Sie weisen ja schon auf weitere Kosten hin.
Grüße
Nixe73


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



nixe73 schrieb:


> Auch ich wäre dankbar für Infos, wie dieses Verfahren ausgeht.


Wie seit über zwei Jahren bei allen Nutzlosanbietern, sogenanntes Hornberger Schießen

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## kizu (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

also ignorieren. richtig?
wenn ich weiter Mails kriegen, kann ich dann mein Mail-Programm so einstellen, dass weitere Mails gleich gelöscht werden?
Ich habe so eins dass nennt sich Mozilla Thunderbird.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Schönes Ding. :sun:
Hab ich auch. Genau damit kann man sowas machen.


----------



## kizu (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

und wie?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den Widerruf rechtskräftig geschrieben habe, weil ich nur darum gebeten habe, meine versehentliche Eingabe rückgängig zu machen. Können Sie mir etwas dazu schreiben? - Vielen dank im Voraus



> Ein Widerruf dieses Vertrags ist zum vorliegenden Zeitpunkt leider auch nicht mehr möglich. Gem. § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 erlischt das Recht zum Widerruf, wenn der Verbraucher die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst hat. Eine solche Ausschlussklausel ist zum Schutz unserer Investition in die Datenbank unerlässlich. Darauf wurden Sie ebenfalls in hervorgehobener Form hingewiesen, sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen betätigten Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbaucherinformationen bei der Anmeldung als auch erneut mit der nachgewiesenen Zusendung bei Vertragsschluss.
> Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir auf dieser Regelung auch bestehen müssen, um uns vor Missbrauch zu schützen.
> 
> Ein wirksamer Widerruf des mit uns geschlossenen Vertrages zur Nutzung der angebotenen Datenbank ist nicht eingegangen. Daher haben wir Ihnen den in der Preisangabe ausgewiesenen Betrag inklusive Mehrwertsteuer in Rechnung gestellt.
> ...





> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Fabrikverkauf.com
> 
> ...


-


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich habe am 08.04.2008 23:52 an Sie eine Nachricht geschrieben, dass ich
> den Vertrag mit Ihnen kündigen möchte und von Ihnen um eine Bestätigung
> gebeten. Leider ist dieses nicht geschehen. Ich möchte nun nochmals
> ...


----------



## Merseburg (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

*Noch einfacher ist im Mail-Eingang diese Adrtesse oder auch Absender, sperren*

Essigfabrik


----------



## Almut (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Ich werde jedenfalls nicht zahlen.Habe die selbe Firma Online-Content schon in einem anderen Fall angeklagt,da ging es um Routenplaner.Es gibt Gesetze über vorsätzliche Täuschung ,und darauf habe ich mich berufen.Wenn der Preis nur ganz klein in den AGB steht,ist das so.Bei mir kam zuletzt ein Schereiben aus dem Rechtsanwaltbüro und als ich da auch nichts zahlte habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Das denke ich wird bei Fabrikverkauf nicht anders sein sein.Ich habe vor,zu meiner Anklageschrift nur novch zu schreiben: Bitte Fabrik-Verkauf hinzufügen.Alles das Gleiche!


----------



## kizu (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Schönes Ding. :sun:
> Hab ich auch. Genau damit kann man sowas machen.


wie?


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



kizu schrieb:


> wie?



Extras...
Filter...
Neu

Irgendeinen Namen für den Filter angeben.

Dann anwählen: "Von" (das ist der Mailabsender),
und rechts neben der "enthält"-Bedingung im Eingabefeld die Mailadresse des unerwünschten Absenders eingeben,
bei auszuführende Aktionen: "Lösche die Nachricht".
Mit "OK" wird dann der neue Filter angelegt.

Alternativ kann man die Mail natürlich auch in den Junk-Ordner verschieben lassen, dann wird sie turnusmäßig nach vorgegebener Zeit ebenfalls automatisch von Thunderbird gelöscht.


----------



## Almut (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

War das ironisch gemeint? ob das eine unseriöse Firma ist?Das mit dem Fabrikverkauf ist schon meine 2. Bekanntschaft mit Online service LTD.Das andere war ein Routenplaner,der sich mitten in die kostenlosen Angebote bei Google  befand,und nachher eine Rechnung schickten.Ich habe nicht gezahlt,eine Rechtsanwältin wollte mir auch Druck machen,habe nicht gezahlt,sondern den Verein angezeigt für bewußte Täuschung.Nichts mehr gehört.Das Gericht schrieb,daß sie über 200 Anzeigen haben.


----------



## brigitte (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



RA Neuber schrieb:


> Habe gerade auf der Seite rp-online.de Google-Werbung für eine Seite "fabrikverkauf.com" gefunden. Ja, klar Online Service Ltd.
> 
> Dadurch aber, dass die Google Werbung ausgerechnet auf der Seite einer "seriösen" Tageszeitung auftaucht, werden beim Betrachter die "falschen" Schlüsse gezogen, oder ?


 Ich habe Heute Von dieser Firma eine Email bekommen in der sie mich darauf hinwiesen, dass ich die Kündigungsfrist nicht in Anspruch genommen hätte und sie mich somit als Kunden begrüssen könnten.Ich habe auch damals nicht gewusst,dass ich angeblich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen.danach habe ich zwei mal gekündigt ohne die erbetene Bestätigung zu bekommen. Denen kann man schreiben was man will, sie reagieren nicht.     brigitte


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



brigitte schrieb:


> Denen kann man schreiben was man will, sie reagieren nicht.


Kannst denen ja mal schreiben, deine Waschmaschine sei kaputt, und ein Monteur soll umgehend bei dir vorbeikommen wegen Reparatur.

Die Antwort: Sie haben explizit durch Setzen eines Häkchens unsere AGB anerkannt und damit einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen..blabla....   :-D


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Zu welch absurd/merkbefreiten  Auswüchsen das gipfelt, hier nachzulesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html

Die Nutzlosbranche liefert   wahre "Meisterstücke" an schwachsinniger Korrespondenz.


----------



## Pumphut (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



brigitte schrieb:


> Ich habe Heute Von dieser Firma eine Email bekommen in der sie mich darauf hinwiesen, dass ich die Kündigungsfrist nicht in Anspruch genommen hätte und sie mich somit als Kunden begrüssen könnten.Ich habe auch damals nicht gewusst,dass ich angeblich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen.danach habe ich zwei mal gekündigt ohne die erbetene Bestätigung zu bekommen. Denen kann man schreiben was man will, sie reagieren nicht.     brigitte


Hallo Freunde,
Aber die Dummen hören nicht auf und leider Zähle ich mich auch dazu das ich reingefallen bin,nun geht es mir nicht besser als allen anderen das Fabrikverkauf.com mich mit Mahnungen  eindeckt.Aber rechtvielen Dank das es noch User gibt mit guten Ratschlägen die ich nun gleich Umsetzen werde,indem ich die Mail Adresse Sperre.Da mein Sohn bei der Bundespolizei ist wird er die Anzeige verfassen und man wird sehen wie lange sie es aushalten.Es müßte viel mehr Foren geben die vor solchen machenschaften warnen.
Besten Dank nochmals
Pumphut


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



Pumphut schrieb:


> Da mein Sohn bei der Bundespolizei ist wird er die Anzeige verfassen und man wird sehen wie lange sie es aushalten.


Das juckt diese Anbieter überhaupt nicht, womit sie allem Anschein nach auch richtig liegen. So eine Anzeige ist eine von zig und nahezu keine einzige bewirkt etwas.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Aus den AGB der Online Content Ltd.:



> II. Allgemeines
> 
> 1. Ladungsfähige Anschrift für Beanstandungen und Widerrufe
> 
> ...





> Online Content LTD: Klage unzustellbar
> 
> Online Content Ltd.
> Zimmersmühlenweg 11
> ...



Kommentar überflüssig!


----------



## HUmax (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Man sollte die ganzen Briefkastenfirmen- und adressen mit ihren Marionetten ignorieren und direkt in die Quirinstr. 8 in Frankfurt/Main an B. und N. das Zeug schicken bzw. persönlich zustellen lassen (vielleicht mit Kamerateam noch im Rücken ).


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Der Link geht direkt:

Vertretbar Weblawg » Blog Archive » Online Content LTD: Klage unzustellbar

und:

Vertretbar Weblawg » Blog Archive » Online Content Limited: Klage - immer noch - nicht zustellbar

Beim Kasperle-Spiel kann man den, der die Puppen tanzen lässt, wenigstens dann sehen, wenn man bleibt, bis die Bühne abgebaut wird. Bei der Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia kennen scheinbar nur die mitwirkenden Anwälte und Inkassobedroher die Drahtzieher (na, hoffentlich wenigstens).

Die Banken stellen ihre Eintags-Wegwerfkonten-Konten scheinbar per Mailkontakt zur Verfügung. Wenn Gelder fließen, scheint alles Wichtige geprüft zu sein.


----------



## Ilonka (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

_Hallo Sascha, zuerst ein herzliches Dankeschön, dass es solche Seiten wie diese gibt, sonst wären ja viele aufgeschmissen.:smile:_

_Also ich habe am 04.06.2007 per E-Mail von fabrik-verkauf-outlets.net mit folgendem Text erhalten:_



> _um Zugang zu fabrikverkauf-outlet... zu bekommen, müssen Sie nur noch Ihre Anmeldung aktivieren. Bitte rufen Sie dazu folgenden Link auf:_



Ja, ich habe sicherlich mal bei fabrikverkauf reingeschaut, mir aber bei dieser Mail keine Gedanken gemacht, so ließ ich diese erstmal stehen. 
Dann am Montag den 07.07.2008 bekam ich von dieser Firma wieder per E-Mail eine Zahlungsaufforderung über 59,95. Ich viel aus allen Wolken. Zu bemerken ist, dass der Name nicht mal korrekt ist. Vielleicht irgendwo rausgefiltert. 
Diese Mail mit folgendem Text: 


> ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG
> >>
> >> Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau B찵ner,
> >>
> ...



Gestern am 08.07. bekam ich wieder eine Mail:



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,
> >
> > Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von
> > Fabrikverkauf-Outlets.net
> ...


So und jetzt komme ich doch etwas ins schwitzen, zumal ich dummerweise den Link aktiviert habe.
Kann ich denn unbesorgt sein und muss mir keine Gedanken machen, bei allen weiteren Mails die diese angebliche Firma mir schickt? Also ich werde auf keinen Fall dort Geld hinschicken.

Ich werde heute Abend mal schauen, wie man es anstellt solche Adressen zu sperren, oder kann jemand mir hier weiterhelfen?

LG
IB


----------



## Ilonka (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Ja, ich finde es überhaupt nicht gut, wenn hier auf der Seite von Google-Anzeigen ein Fenster zu sehen ist, Outlets&Fabrikverkauf Einkaufen und Geld sparen Machen auch sie ein Schnäppchen
Das verleitet doch so Manchen, da reinzuschauen und schon schnappt die Falle zu. Sollte man vielleicht rausnehmen.

LG
IB


----------



## Wembley (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



			
				Ilonka schrieb:
			
		

> So und jetzt komme ich doch etwas ins schwitzen, zumal ich dummerweise den Link aktiviert habe.


Nein, ins Schwitzen brauchst du deswegen nicht zu kommen. Denn es gehört, allgemein gesehen, zu einem Vertragsabschluss mehr dazu, als auf irgendwelche Links zu klicken.

Mach bitte folgendes:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen.
Aber schwitzen wirst du danach höchstens wegen der Temperaturen.


----------



## Ilonka (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für  Tipps und Beitrag
LG


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



Ilonka schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde es überhaupt nicht gut, wenn hier auf der Seite von Google-Anzeigen ein Fenster zu sehen ist, Outlets&Fabrikverkauf Einkaufen und Geld sparen Machen auch sie ein Schnäppchen


Wir auch nicht, wir können aber immer nur reagieren nicht vorbeugen, da
Google die Anzeigen platziert und diese Ads  ständig wechseln. 



Ilonka schrieb:


> _Also ich habe am 04.06.2007 per E-Mail von fabrik-verkauf-outlets.net mit folgendem Text erhalten:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zumindest mußt du deine Emailadresse eingegeben haben. 
Unaufgefordete Emails  nennt man Spam. Darauf  darf  man nie reagieren.


----------



## rollimat (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*

Mädels und Männer Ihr baut mich echt wieder auf.Habe die erste Zahlungsaufforderung von [noparse]www.Fabrikverkauf-outlets.net[/noparse] bekommen.
Dachte nach 10 Jahren I-net passiert sowas immer nur den anderen.:wall:
Werd euch auf dem laufenden halten wies weitergeht.
Mfg Rolli


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*



rollimat schrieb:


> Dachte nach 10 Jahren I-net passiert sowas immer nur den anderen.


Diese spezielle  Form der  "Wertabschöpfung" durch Nutzlosanbieter gibt es ja erst seit
 knapp drei Jahren.


----------



## Witha49 (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*



RA Neuber schrieb:


> Habe gerade auf der Seite rp-online.de Google-Werbung für eine Seite "fabrikverkauf.com" gefunden. Ja, klar Online Service Ltd.
> 
> Dadurch aber, dass die Google Werbung ausgerechnet auf der Seite einer "seriösen" Tageszeitung auftaucht, werden beim Betrachter die "falschen" Schlüsse gezogen, oder ?



Auch ich bin in die Falle getippt, habe mich angemolden, aber habe es gekneisst, und wollte mich auch abmelden, das nicht ging, bekam auch immer die selben Antworen!
Werde es dem Konsumentenschuz melden.:wall:


----------



## Gknhund (4 August 2008)

*AW: Fabrik-Verkauf*



Almut schrieb:


> :wall:Hat jemand Erfahrung mit : [......]
> 
> Ich dachte,es ist nicht schlecht zu wissen,wo welche Fabriken  einen günstigen Verkauf haben.Natürlich mujß ich meine Angaben machen,um diese Infos zu erhalten.Nach 4 Wochen bekam ich eine Rechnung von 59,95 Euro.
> Die Firma,die dahinter steht,aber nicht gleich zu erkennen war ist Online-Content LTD.
> ...



Hallo,
ich bin da durch. Auf Grund vieler Informationen verschiedener Foren( dafür vielen Dank!) habe ich bis zum schluß durchgezogen. Erst kommen Mahnungen (natürlich mit mehr Gebühren) und dann Post von einer Rechtanwältin. Danach sollte Post vom Gericht kommen, den ich natürlich widersprochen hätte. Der Brief kam aber nicht, denn es wären Kosten bei der Gegenpartei entstanden. Seit drei Monaten habe ich Ruhe. Ich kann wieder ruhig schlafen. :sun:


----------



## Witha49 (5 August 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*

hallo! Habe 10 Antworten bekommen, immer die selbe,
Zuletzt geändert von Harald am Mo Jul 28, 2008 17:27, insgesamt 1-mal geändert. 						

oder diese


> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim  Kundensupport von Fabrikverkauf.com
> 
> ...


danach habe ich per Lesebestätigung geschrieben, habe keine Bestätigung erhalten.


----------



## bernhard (5 August 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*



Witha49 schrieb:


> Habe 10 Antworten bekommen, immer die selbe


Mehr kann ein Mailroboter nicht. Das Echo in den Bergen ist unterhaltsamer. Unten mal den Link antippen.


----------



## Moni46 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*

Hallo,
bin auch eine Betroffene. Nachdem ich jedoch so viele nette Tipps erhalten habe werde ich nicht zahlen und auch nicht mehr reagieren. Im Gegensatz zu Euch anderen habe ich angerufen und mir wurde versprochen mich aus der Liste zu nehmen. Dann bekam ich die Mahnung und auch da habe ich angerufen und mich streichen lassen. Nun nervt man mich schon, ich denke das ich die Mails in Zukunft ignoriere.
Doch zu etwas anderem. Ich habe, da ich doch neugierig wurde wie diese Firma einem eigentlich Ersparnisse bringen will, mal eingeloggt und mir ganze mal angesehen. Schrott, wirklich Schrott. Man kann über keinen Link in irgend eine Firma sich einklicken. z.B. die Firma Weltbild- hier wird angegeben 60% Ersparnis im Vergleich zum Katalogpreis. Tja und nu.... Woher weiß denn die Firma Weltbild das ich Mitglied bei der Firma Fabrikverkauf-outlets bin? Wie soll ich an meine Einsparungen kommen und wofür würde ich dann überhaupt Geld an diese dubiose Firma zahlen sollen wenn ich überhaupt nichts davon habe? Bei den Aufstellungen der Firmen ist lediglich ein Link zum Weiterempfehlen an Freunde und Bekannte, also soll man auch noch für diese Firmen Werbung machen und die Firma Fabrikverkauf-outlets kassiert....
Ich finde dieses die unverschämteste Abzocke und jeder der sich "weichklopfen" läßt und zahlt ist selber schuld.


----------



## katzenjens (14 August 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*

Tja, wieso nennen wir diese "Anbieter" wohl "Nutzlosanbieter" ? :scherzkeks:
Der Inhalt der Angebote ist ebenso nutzlos wie das Drohgeblubbere.

Daher ist selbst das geringste schlechte Gewissen der Betroffenen absolut unnötig.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (14 August 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*



Moni46 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Euch anderen habe ich angerufen


auf der 1805  Nummer?  Dann hab  die immerhin doch etwas an dir verdient, denn obwohl es eigentlich 
nicht gestattet ist , fließt ein Teil der Verbindungskosten in die Taschen der Nummerninhaber.


----------



## ginger (18 August 2008)

*www.fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*

wer hat mit denen schon mal zu tun gehabt,meine tochter hat sich dort reg.und jetzt bekomm ich einen erlagschein über €65, ohne deren dienste in anspruch genommen zu haben !


----------



## webwatcher (18 August 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## noname57 (28 August 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*

Hallo,

auch ich bin leider auf die Seite fabrikverkauf.com reingefallen, bekam eine Rechnung über 59,00. Nachdem ich das jetzt alles gelesen habe, bleibe ich stark und werde nicht zahlen. Die Gebr. S.  sind mit mehrern Seiten aktiv und in ganz Europa bekannt, finden wohl immer neue Opfer, die Angst haben.
Wenn ich auch leicht ins Schwitzen gekommen bin, ich habe per Mail widerrufen und das reicht. Nun bin ich gespannt wie es weiter geht und hoffe, dass ich einen kühlen Kopf behalten werde.
Herzlichen Dank für die hilfreichen Informationen, werde hier selbstverständlich alle auf dem Laufenden halten.

LG noname


----------



## ginger (29 August 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*

hallo,
ich habe denen auch nochmals ein mail geschrieben, bis jetzt keine reaktion, mal sehn was da noch kommt aber nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe müsste das erledigt sein , auf alle fälle zahlen werd ich nicht!!!! 
lg ginger

:comphit:


----------



## JoJo02 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*

Hallo @ all,

so, heute war es dann soweit, eine Mahnung von einer RA aus München!? Soll ich mit dem ganzen jetzt zum Anwalt gehen? Ich denke das wäre wohl besser oder?! Die wollen € 104,92 von mir haben, zu überweisen an die Kanzlei. Allerdings bin ich da auch nicht die Einzige die von der RA Post bekommen hat siehe hier: [ noparse] [noparse]http://forum.golem.de/read.php?24296,1277095,1437151#headline_thread"[/noparse]
Was soll ich jetzt tun???

Grüße
JoJo02


----------



## MissFernando (25 September 2008)

*Rechnung/Mahnung von Fabrikverkauf - wie reagieren?*

Hallo an alle,

ich habe mich aus Versehen am 05.07.2008 bei [noparse]www.fabrikverkauf.com[/noparse] angemeldet (die Anmeldung aber nicht bestätigt, da ich die Kosten für die Nutzung der Seiten dort gefunden hatte).
Sofort nach der Angabe meiner Daten habe ich eine E-Mail dorthin geschickt und darum gebeten, meine Daten aus ihrem System zu löschen. In meiner E-Mail hatte ich auch geschrieben, dass ich die Anmeldung nicht bestätigt hätte und darum ja kein Vertrag zustande gekommen wäre. 
Die Rechnung hatte ich aber trotzdem zugeschickt bekommen. Diese aber nicht beachtet, weil ich natürlich dachte, ich hätte keine Vertrag abgeschlossen.

Zwei Monate später ... also Anfang September ... bekam ich eine Mahnung. 

Da die Angelegenheit schon so lange her war, fiel mir meine "versehentliche Anmeldung" (die meiner Meinung nach gar keine war, weil ich diese nicht bestätigt hatte) gar nicht mehr ein und ich hatte meinen damals 13jährigen Sohn in Verdacht, dass er sich mit meinem Namen dort angemeldet hatte.
Demzufolge schrieb ich an die Firma Online Contend Ltd. einen Brief, dass ein Vertrag nicht vorliegen würde, weil mein minderjähriger Sohn sich dort angemeldet hätte.
Nachdem am 22.09.2008 deren Antwort kam, dass dies nichts zur Sache tun würde (mit anderen Worten natürlich), bin ich nun total ratlos. Sie schrieben:

"Daher gehen wir vom Fortbestand der Forderung aus und fordern Sie auf, den Betrag in der Ihnen vorliegenden Rechnung zur Vermeidung weiterer Kosten fristgerecht auszugleichen.

Wie soll ich mich nun weiter verhalten?
Da ich dachte und dies geschrieben hatte, mein Sohn hätte sich mit meinem Namen angemeldet, habe ich mir bestimmt nun selber geschadet, oder? 
Ich sehe einfach nicht ein, 59,00 Euro für etwas zu zahlen , was ich noch nicht einmal genutzt habe. Ich war wirklich nicht ein einziges Mal auf der Seite, nachdem ich die Kosten für die Nutzung entdeckt hatte. 
Dies nur leider zu spät, denn ich hatte meine Daten schon angegeben ... eben nur noch nicht die Anmeldung bestätigt. Nach dieser Bestätigung hätte ich vermutet, einen Vertrag eingegangen zu sein und hätte sofort widerrufen.

Hat jemand hier ähnliches erlebt?

Was soll ich nun tun?

Ich habe die Kopie der E-Mail vom 05.07.2008. Soll ich diese mit einem erneuten Brief an diese Firma senden?

Danke im voraus für Eure Meldungen.

Viele Grüße
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 September 2008)

*AW: Rechnung/Mahnung von Fabrikverkauf - wie reagieren?*



MissFernando schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun tun?


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.



MissFernando schrieb:


> Ich habe die Kopie der E-Mail vom 05.07.2008. Soll ich diese mit einem erneuten Brief an diese Firma senden?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Maroma (26 September 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf*



chiarasmama schrieb:


> Hi John, da ich Dich hier auf dieser Seite häufiger finde, möchte ich mich an Dich wenden. Ich habe ein Problem. Ich hoffe, Du kannst mir hilfreiche Tips geben.
> Bei einer Anmeldung zu fabrikverkauf.com. , habe ich ausversehen den Aktivierungslink bestätigt. Trotzdem habe ich noch am selben Tag den Vertrag widerrufen. Fabrikverkauf besteht jedoch auf "Erfüllung", da ich lt. AGB´s die Widerrufsfrist mit dem Aktivierungslink selbständig verkürzt habe. Ist dies rechtens ? Gestern habe ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung von denen erhalten. Aber bis heute noch keine Rechnung ?!
> Kannst Du einer völlig verzweifelten Mutter helfen ?
> Gruß
> Conny


Ich habe auch versehentlich bei Fabrikverkauf mich angemeldet und habe eine Rechnung über 56 € erhalten. Nach 3 Monaten kommt ein Schreiben an "Letzte Mahnung" obwohl ich weder die 1. noch die 2. erhalten habe. Ich bezahlte es dann per Bank und erhielt wiederum nach 3 Wochen von einer Anwältin Frau K. G. eine Mahnung mit ihren Kosten.
Nun kann sie mich aber gewaltig. In Zukunft passe ich auf, dass mir so etwas nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## mollysl2005 (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*

Hallo!
Ich bekomme regelmäßig Mahnungen von der netten Firma via e-mail. Oh, mit Gefängnis bis zu 5 Jahren haben die mir auch schon gedroht.

Aber das Allerbeste ist, das ich das nicht bin, die da regelmäßig angeschrieben wird. Trotz mehrfacher Hinweise darauf und auch darauf, das denen vielleicht ein Fehler unterlaufen sein könnte, lassen die es nicht sein. 

Ich habe mich jetzt im Internet schlau gemacht, wie man sich in einem solchen Fall zu verhalten hat, und werde diesen Betrag von 64,95 Euro (59,95 plus 5 euro Mahngebühren)-der dürfte einigen sicher bekannt vorkommen-nicht bezahlen.

*Meine Frage ist nun eigentlich, ob Mahnungen per email überhaupt rechtens sind. Ich vermute mal nicht!*

Dann kam ich auf die "Bomben"-Idee, den Empfänger einfach zu blocken.....denkste.... die setzten einfach [email protected] davor und schon hatte ich die wieder.

Liebe Grüße
Melanie


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fabrikverkauf.com / Fabrikverkauf / fabrikverkauf-outlets.net*

Grundsätzlich sind Mahnungen in jeder Form juristisch gültig. Eine andere Frage ist lediglich, ob der Zugang der Mahnung per e-Mail im Streitfall bewiesen werden kann. Und da sieht es für den Versender einer e-Mail schlecht aus.

Darauf kommt es der Nutzlos-Branche aber auch gar nicht an. Denn der gerichtliche Streitfall, in dem sie dann den Zugang der Mahnung bei Dir nachweisen müssten, tritt zu 99.999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nie ein.

Daher versuchen die es weiter mit Mahnungen. Und wenn die Deine Anschrift nicht haben (das ist z.B. in den Fällen oft so, wo ein fremder sich mit Angabe Deiner Mailadresse dort "angemeldet" hat...), dann können die Dir nichtmal einen Brief nachhause senden, geschweige denn einen Mahnbescheid beantragen. Wie sollten die das? Ohne Deine Anschrift? :scherzkeks:

Daher werden halt weiter e-Mails verschickt.
Die kann man aber relativ einfach filtern.
Die Filterung nach Absendern ist nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten.
Bei den meisten Spamfiltern kann man nach bestimmten Stichworten im Betreff bzw. im Mail-Text filtern.
Oder man kann mit sogenannten "wildcards" arbeiten. D.h., man setzt ein neues Filterkriterium: "Absender/From... enthält...Fabrikverkauf" oder ähnliches. Oder: "Betreff... enthält...Mahnung". (Dann landen allerdings alle Mails, die dieses Wort im Betreff enthalten, im Spam-Ordner. Aber damit kann man IMHO leben.)
Möglichkeiten der Filterung gibt es viele.


----------

